# I think my pic's inproved a bit



## Pipes (Apr 23, 2006)

We got the new Z3 and I did these 3 Sierras yesterday !! The dark one in the middles is really that dark its Morado wood!!  the Maple is Red Root Burl maple ....


















http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 23, 2006)

All three pens look very nice.[8D]


----------



## Pipes (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks !!! Our Canon was on the fritz and my first pic's were awful []



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2006)

Three nice looking pens Pipes.

jim


----------



## davidrei (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it me, or are the pics just the tiniest bit out of focus?  You're probably already doing this, but make sure you're using the Macro setting on the camera, then you can get closer.  After that, you can use just about any photo imaging software to delete the extra background and make the pic smaller.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 24, 2006)

I duno maybe [] BUT not enough that it a bother me BUT Iam not that picky on a pic and its the size we use on our web site ! My eyesight is not a good as it use to be so yappers it maybe I duno we are using the macro and a program to cut out the background we just never cut anymore than that out  ! As for why I duno MY wife does all our pic's and Iam not about to question her and get hit with a camera [][B)][]

http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

